# Travellers cheques



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

On one of the other Motorhome forums there's a post on the problems of cashing travellers cheques in France.

I was surprised that people still bothered with travellers cheques in the EU these days, cash is readily available from cash dispensers which are available 24/7. We have had no problems getting cash with the plastic even in places like Morocco and Turkey. I am assuming most people have a bank account these days.

Up until a few years ago we carried Euro Cheques as a back up but never used them. They where fazed out through lack of use.

We use the credit card for all purchases which is paid by direct debit monthly. 

There is only one problem we have encountered and that's the french petrol stations will not except a UK credit card. It's not a problem when you know about it but it could be an embarrassment for the first timer abroad who's got an empty tank on a Sunday when very few stations are open in remote areas.

How do you manage your finances while abroad?

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

i could have written that myself, Don. Why would anybody bother nowadays with travellers cheques? Credit cards are universally accepted, cash machines are everywhere. 
We get enough cash to start with at home, then use the holes in the wall. The euro has solved a lot of cross border hassle. We have found that the rate of exchange at home (tourist rate) is worse than that used when the cash drawn goes through the bank. Now I know that there are transaction charges to add on, but if you get the cash out in decent quantities, you can end up getting a better overall rate than getting the cash all at home.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> .
> There is only one problem we have encountered and that's the french petrol stations will not except a UK credit card.
> 
> We filled up 3 times in France recently at 3 different stations and all accepted our credit cards.
> Cheers Sid


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Sid 

I think you'll find what they mean is the automatic 24 Hr. filling stations will not accept an English card; the manned stations have accepted English cards for the last 10 years or so.

John.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I did not make it very clear but it should read automatic unmaned stations as John has pointed out.

Another senior moment.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> There is only one problem we have encountered and that's the french petrol stations will not except a UK credit card. It's not a problem when you know about it but it could be an embarrassment for the first timer abroad who's got an empty tank on a Sunday when very few stations are open in remote areas.
> 
> Don


It's not just a problem in remote areas, Don.
Most super/hypermarkets with their pumps open on Sunday or Public holidays have only the card pumps available as their is no one in the kiosk.
It is always wise to cater for that when planning weekend journeys and fill up late on Saturday if possible.
If it appears you are likely to be needing fuel on a Sunday then planning a route which gets you onto an Autoroute where fuel is usually available through the kiosk is a safe option.
As a last resort asking a French driver to get you say 30 or 40 euros worth and giving him cash after he's used his card can get you out of trouble.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I agree, credit/debit cards are the most hassle free way of paying for goods when abroad, however i think you need to excercise caution as to which card you use. Halifax have recently changed their debit card to visa which i though would be handy for us, but reading the smallprint, if i remember correctly they charge 1.5% on ALL transactions as well as cash advances, so this would work out rather costly. Read the smallprint being the buzzword here..

We currently have a tesco visa credit card each which is settled up monthly by direct debit and you get clubcard points on all purchases, so worth considering (unless you dont shop at tesco!). In addition, The caravan club sent me some blurb through the letter box recently about their frizzell credit card, this one calculates the daily exchange rate from the bank of england as opposed to the tourist rate which could possible save you a bit more, still looking into that one though.

I read on here somewhere a while back that overall the Nationwide card is the best one to go for, for use abroad, but not sure if you have to have an account with them.

pete.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I agree credit cards are great when they work, but you immediately feel vulnerable when they don't.

I also don't bother with travellers cheques any more, but I always take 2 different credit cards abroad, and, having had the embarrassment of a card having a security hold put on it as I tried to pay for goods, entailing an expensive phone call back home to say "yes, it IS me!", I always drop the card companies a line in advance of travel, letting them know what countries I'll be in when.

Dave


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we haven't used traveller's cheques for years, I'm a big fan of Nationwide for instant cash, and yes you need an account cos it's a debit not credit card.
but.....
this time out noticed several French people busy signing lots of 10€ 'Cheques Vacances', which seems a reasonable solution if 
a; you can get them
b; don't get writers cramp signing your name.
They were using them to pay restaurant bills mainly, but I presume it's like using dollar travellers cheques in the USA, where they are treated like cash??

still can't get you fuel on a Sunday tho, or, incidentally Saturday afternoon in some places!

8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Travellers Cheques*

Must admit we have a few travellers cheques left. 
Whn we first went abroad we bought some as back up

Did someone say the were now stopped????

We use the credit card & its not only usefull for buying things

I got a summons when I returned home from a trip NO NOT THAT SORT
We had sold our old van & the new owner hadnor reregisterd it in his name (Ihad kept a copy of the bit of paper he had signed before sending in my bit to DVLA)
Any way they wanted proof of my being out of the country

The visa statements have dates & times of purchase when abroad & these were accepted as proof of my not being in this country to park the van in an unauthorised place. Never heard any mors but the block looked mistified when he saw me later. Can only presume he haddnt changed the name & was shocked to be caught out
PeteC


----------

